# Ariens Platinum 30 vs. Ariens Platinum 30 SHO vs. Ariens Deluxe 30



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

First off thanks for the site and the input. I have been a lurker of the site for a over a year now.

I started looking for a new Snowblower last year and life got in the way and just did not get it done.

I have narrowed down my choices to a 30" Ariens. But I think I now have to many choices! 

Let me get this part out of the way first, I'm not convinced of the quick shoot control when I looked at it last year (2014 models), did not seem to lock/set up well and did not give very precise control, I need some good input/field experience on this one.

I now find myself thinking if the SHO model makes any sense? From my understanding the SHO model spins the auger and impeller faster than the other models + a little bigger motor. This brings up the following questions/issues if going with the SHO:

A) Its a little different animal then the past models, spinning the same parts faster (I assume they are the same), is that going to be an issue latter.

B) Being its different enough will parts be harder to find, nobody wants to stock them because they only sell 2 parts a year.

A bit about myself:

Mid 40's
Had the same 24" MTD blower for the past 20 years (getting a little tired)
Lived in the same place for the past 20 years.
Typical bigger snowfalls about 12" some bigger lots smaller.
20' x 80' concrete driveway
12 x 150' dirt driveway
12 x 20 concrete patio
misc sidewalks and paths

While the MTD works ok, it takes a while to clear the snow, you get over about 6" and its 2nd gear time (1-6 gears) or take 1/2 the cut. 

Maybe either Platinum is to much blower as I'm comparing to the old MTD, I just don't want to under buy. 

Thoughts and questions?

Thanks.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

dbcooper,

I imagine you'll be using (old) cash to buy your snowblower!

I'm down the road in Rochester and am having some of the same thoughts. I want a 24" Deluxe or 24" Platinum SHO. Unfortunately, I don't think Ariens did a good enough job educating their (or my local) distributors as to the new features on the 2014 models .... he knows its SHO, but that's about it. He claimed there were no differences in the belt drive system (so your thought on different parts "shouldn't" (if he knows what he's talking about on the topic) be a problem). I read that the SHO (24" & 30") have the LCT AX Generation III engine, he didn't seem to know that. Apparently that engine, besides being obviously larger, has a quieter muffler and some other minor improvements. Somewhere I read that there are only 2 or 3 engines that Ariens uses on the new 2014/15 model year that are the new Gen III.

I have a friend that bought an Ariens Compact 24 and he wishes it had more power. I think with the larger engine and larger impeller, the Deluxe would do fine. But, I'd rather enjoy the over powered Platinum vs have regrets w/ the end of the driveway stress that me & my blower would go through a few times a year. 

I have a city lot w/ 3-car wide driveway (about 90' of sidewalk). But, I also do my neighbors as much as I can, at least the annoying (to them, fun to me) end of the driveway piles the plows leave behind!

I had a Fleet Farm special (Estate by Murray). It was 24" and at least 5 HP, maybe more. It did pretty well, most of the time. I want a bit 'more' (power).

Myself, I wouldn't by the Platinum for just the heated grips and different chute diection control, but I would (and probably will) for the HP!

I do have some slight reservations about the long term mechanics of that chute direction control. I tried it at my local dealer and it seemed "fine". I think (not sure) they made some changes. I think before, you just moved it right & left. Now there is a pull toward you initial step to activate, then move right and left. I think it will be fine (I hope). If it had the other type of handle (auger turn mechanism), I'd like it ... but would rather have it below and between the handles instead of reaching over the controls and operate it leaning forward (I don't use a surround shield, but if I did, I'd think that positioning would not be nearly as nice).

Good luck!


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

q95, thanks for the reply,

Here is a link that I found here for the 2014-15 changes
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/19426-ariens-2014-2015-line-up.html

As you the heated grips are low on my list, being I never had them I don't know what I'm missing either. I want the base of the machine to be done well, enough power a chute that works, etc. if that makes any sense. 

And yep this will be a cash deal, I would even do a Professional unit if would be meaningful in some way, would love some input on this as well. If this new blower last as long as my old MTD I will have most likely moved or became plant food so I want a decent machine that's willing to work.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dbcooper said:


> Let me get this part out of the way first, I'm not convinced of the quick shoot control when I looked at it last year (2014 models), did not seem to lock/set up well and did not give very precise control, I need some good input/field experience on this one.


First off welcome to the forum dbcooper!

I was in the same spot as you last year at this time, between the Plat and Deluxe. I ended up with the Deluxe 30 and had my local dealer (Far Northern Mpls Suburb) throw in and install the heated hand grips. Not a bad feature by the way. 

I was not to impressed with the quick shot grip thingie. That is the only reason I went with the Deluxe. I did take that cover over the worm gear off and do a little grinding on the plastic tab to get me a few more degree's of chute rotation (careful not to take to much off so it don't snap). I have a driveway that tappers from 3 cars wide to 2 cars wide, and I always end up throwing the snow into the street, just to have the plow come by at the speed of sound and toss it back up my driveway. I'm gonna do a little more grinding on the metal support this weekend to help it a little more. (I did this to another Ariens I had, and it worked out great.)

As far as snow placement with the deluxe (other than my street issue) I put a little more tension on the spring loaded bolt and the chute stays where I put it even in wet heavy snow.

Overall, I'm please with my Deluxe. The Auto turn took some getting use to, and only time in the saddle will fix that. The engine is strong, and you know what we had for snow fall last season here in Mpls.

Personally, I would lean toward the deluxe. Good luck.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Liftoff, its time for another trip to the dealer. 

I would not mind getting a Hydo unit for that matter either, that maybe another thread!

Thanks


----------



## locotumbler (Oct 7, 2014)

Liftoff. I am am just north of the minneapolis in Otsego. What dealer did you go to? i'm trying to avoid going to a big box store.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

locotumbler said:


> Liftoff. I am am just north of the minneapolis in Otsego. What dealer did you go to? i'm trying to avoid going to a big box store.


I'm not Liftoff but I'm right next to you, closer to Elk River.

I'm planning on picking mine up from Scharber & Sons, now called MN Equipment Solutions in Rogers.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dbcooper said:


> I'm not Liftoff but I'm right next to you, closer to Elk River.
> 
> I'm planning on picking mine up from Scharber & Sons, now called MN Equipment Solutions in Rogers.



Ditto. I got mine at MN Equipment Solutions,,,,, in Ham Lake. I work in Rogers and frequent Scharber and Sons. My experience tells me they are not as snowblower driven as the Ham Lake location is. I went to S/S last week at lunch to ask a question on my Path Pro (purchased in Ham Lake) and all they had on the floor was Toro's, and they openly admitted Ham Lake is better suited for my question. Rather odd I thought.


----------

